# AURATUS...Severe color change. What's wrong?



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

My Auratus has recently gone through a color change. It's really nasty looking. Thought maybe someone can tell me what might be wrong. She's eating and acting normal. Doesnt seem to acting sick at all but somethings not right. Not sure if might be linked to the fact that I just treated tank for bloat with JPC but have used it in the past without any problems. The color change is so extreme. I've attached a before pic....when she was young and a new pic of the nasty color. Check it out and see what you think. It's really bugging me!

[/img]

[/img]


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

Don't know what happened to the pics. Must have done something wrong. Have posted pics from photobucket before but can't remember how. Let me think about this.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Your picture isn't showing up for me. Are you using an image hosting site like photobucket? Without seeing it though, I would say your she is a he going through the process of taking on male coloration.


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

Hope this works.[/img]


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm pretty sure it's a male going through the color change.


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

I thought about that but it all happened so suddenly. It seemed like I looked at her one day and didn't know for a second which fish it was. Well...I hope that's the case. I guess that seems like the most logical explanation. Thanks for confirming that for me. :thumb:


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

No problem. I'm sure that's what it is. I've had many go through it but have only kept the one male & he's really very pretty now that all the yellow/brown is gone and he is just black and white. I don't know what tank mates yours has, but don't be surprised if your fish (male auratus) turns into a real meanie now.


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

Well, thanks again for the info. HE'S the only Auratus I have. He's in with several others so with the info you've given me I will surely be keeping an eye on him.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

LOL i could see how this could have scared you.....my male hongi before i got him females was so drab and ugly.....after finally finding him his harem as soon as they entered the tank he lit up like a rocket it was almost instantanious.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

yeah you got a male...very drab adult fish not to mention very mean and nasty


----------



## jlos1213 (May 15, 2009)

I must admit I'm not too thrilled about the situation. He really is looking pretty ugly. So far he's behaving but if he decides to pull any funny stuff.....He's gone!!


----------



## jfly (Feb 17, 2009)

my female did a similar color change when i took the male out (too aggressive) and i cant get any change out of her.. .oh well her hubby is in my pond .. and EVENTUALLY ...you'll probably give him the boot.. they are demons


----------



## locomotive282 (Jun 2, 2009)

yeah i was startled the first time i saw a male go through the color change :lol: however my current male is a total wimp, he even gets chased by haps, just goes to show that mbuna have personalities of their own.


----------

